# Circular Needle Holder.



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

I got so frustrated with trying to keep my circulars in one spot and unkinking the cables. i came up with this holder last week and it works great. now my needles are all in one spot and the cables have stretched out nicely.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very clever.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very clever, easy, & economical & doesn't take up that much space. I'm going to make one soon. Thx.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

great idea


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

you go girl. Solved a sticky problem for a lot of us.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great idea. I am sure we all have some extra yarn lying around. You could change color for different sizes.


----------



## Cha Cha (Dec 26, 2012)

Great idea anda quick solution.....thanks so much!


----------



## jewie1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I found a CD holder at a thrift shop - one that hangs on the wall and made my circular holder out of that. It is shaped like a pentagram and has 4 vertical pieces, leaving the outside point of the pentagram open. I labeled each row, starting from the SECOND row, with a needle size. Hung it up, and threaded the needles BEHIND the verticals that weren't against the wall . . . they can't slip out, I know what sizes I have, and (more importantly, what I don't have), and they are very easy to access. Cost me 99 cents, before my senior discount at the thrift shop!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Love your tag line...re: Buddha


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> I found a CD holder at a thrift shop - one that hangs on the wall and made my circular holder out of that. It is shaped like a pentagram and has 4 vertical pieces, leaving the outside point of the pentagram open. I labeled each row, starting from the SECOND row, with a needle size. Hung it up, and threaded the needles BEHIND the verticals that weren't against the wall . . . they can't slip out, I know what sizes I have, and (more importantly, what I don't have), and they are very easy to access. Cost me 99 cents, before my senior discount at the thrift shop!


I love this idea... and they will be hanging wide enough to not have a sharp bend in the cord.. 
The problem I see is all those tips hanging down... (this is only a problem for me.. ) I was wondering if there was a way to hang them from the needle so the other needles will hang straight down.. that way they stay straight.. I like both of these ideas though... I can see where there are many ways to handle those pesky needles.. LOL


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

My circular needles drove my crazy for years. A few months ago someone on KP came up with this idea. Put them in a page protector, mark the bottom with the size needle and put them in the binder with all your patterns. and it works great and everything is together. By the way, I have 2 large and 3 small binders full of patterns. You can get the sheet protectors at the Dollar Tree for a $1.00, package of 16 protectors.

Happy Knitting,

Maisy


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice tip! Thanks so much!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Grat stash busting idea. Good Show.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Good idea! I saw somebody here on KP who knit a rectangle, attached it to a plastic coat hanger, and threaded the ndls through it. Used leftover yarn, got ndls organized and easy to grab when needed, no extra cost. KP folks are so smart!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very very clever. Good on you!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I bet you could use a Sharpie pen and write the needle size on the ICord.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Great idea, quick way to use odd ends of yarn and make something useful. Only issue is that my cats may think it is a wonderful new toy.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and thanks so much for the super ideas. You guys are great!!!


----------



## Krzlade (Nov 6, 2012)

I took the the easy way out. Had a some wide industrial Velcro strips and I stuck one side to the refrigerator, put the top strip o. And slid the needles in between. I can store several needles on about a four inch strip.


----------



## pansy2 (Jan 28, 2013)

I dip my curled too tight circles, in very hot water, and they come straight instantly, wipe dry and use. Your idea is very good.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Good idea! I saw somebody here on KP who knit a rectangle, attached it to a plastic coat hanger, and threaded the ndls through it. Used leftover yarn, got ndls organized and easy to grab when needed, no extra cost. KP folks are so smart!


I think both ideas are clever. I also agree that KP folk are very clever. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Good idea! I saw somebody here on KP who knit a rectangle, attached it to a plastic coat hanger, and threaded the ndls through it.


I could 'see' this being done, w/YOs knitted in at intervals so one could see at a glance what size needles are in that section of the rectangle.
Bobbie R


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Ref maisy....
I have given up using binders for my ever growing of mostly free patterns .They were taking up too much room. Why i keep on collecting them as i would need 3 lifetimes to knit all the ones i REALLY want to knit besides the possibles.
I now use A4 zip lock document bags, write an index sheet which i slip in front of the patterns.
Dont mind pulling them out when searching for something as i enjoy looking at them


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea.

Maisy


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

i used a sharpie to write the needle size on the circular needle.



LinJurm said:


> I bet you could use a Sharpie pen and write the needle size on the ICord.


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

Help Help I got a set of Boyle circulars today. Now how do I get the tighter in the hole in the cable On the smallest ( I suppose 2) It will not go into the hole on the cable l.


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

It will go thru the small and medium cable but not the largest


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry I finally got it there is a smaller key and I finally got it through.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

These are great tips, thanks for sharing.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Xaja said:


> I got so frustrated with trying to keep my circulars in one spot and unkinking the cables. i came up with this holder last week and it works great. now my needles are all in one spot and the cables have stretched out nicely.


Thank you so much for this tip. I had never done an I-cord before but gave it a try and now all my circular needles are hung on it and I have fixed a needle gauge to the bottom (makes exra weight to hold it down). The whole unit is now hung on a hook on my craft room wall and it is so easy to get a "straight" circular needle when I need one.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

i had not thought about hanging my needle gauge on the hanger. thanks for the idea. now i can quit hunting for it too.



B.THETFORD said:


> Xaja said:
> 
> 
> > I got so frustrated with trying to keep my circulars in one spot and unkinking the cables. i came up with this holder last week and it works great. now my needles are all in one spot and the cables have stretched out nicely.
> ...


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for solving this problem, now if only I could find them...


----------



## Slmwhr (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow. Your idea made the light bulb go on in my head. I could use the cardboard tube from the inside of a paper towel roll to hang and label cables. Running to the kitchen with scissors in my hand.


----------

